# UI Suggestion



## gbergman (Jul 7, 2021)

With the new 2022 UI update, it takes a small amount of learning to adjust to it, but for new users, I think a lot more effort is required to find all the features and settings. I propose a new ICON such as a "?" (question mark or HELP). When you hold the "?" and touch any other icon, a corresponding text box or windows should explain the function of touched icon and what the various options and possibilities are. Such an a example would be to explain the icon that previous users used to know as "Navigate on Autopilot". This is no longer available as a self-explanatory button, but rather an obscure icon.

I am unsure how to communicate this idea to Tesla.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tesla monitors our forum (hi guys!) so hopefully they see this and take it into account


----------



## Mweiss (Jan 1, 2022)

TrevP said:


> Tesla monitors our forum (hi guys!) so hopefully they see this and take it into accounti


----------



## Mweiss (Jan 1, 2022)

I propose a simple solution to the tire pressure problem: If Tesla can recognize the command "show tire pressures" the same as "show service settings", the problem is solved, at least in my view. It is hard to remember the current command.


----------

